# Questions about the flashlight



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

Just purchased my W8 last night, Great car and a great price. I had a 2000 BMW 740I all I can say this car has it beat hands down over the 741I. Can any tell me if a flash light and a DVD instruction disk should come with the car?


----------



## subsaharantribesman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (kippvisual)*

Good question, kippvisual.
My Phaeton is also 24 hours old (well, 26 1/2 now). The lighter/flashlight is located on the right-hand side of the front console. Looks for all the world like a cigarette lighter. I'm guessing you have this, because if not, you'd have an unused hole in your console. This flashlight issue was a big deal when the T-reg was first released. Some of us waited months to receive ours. But there was no built-in hole for it, one simply substituted the cigarette lighter to recharge the flashlight.
My salesman said vaguely, "Yeah, I think there's a DVD that comes with your car." I haven't found it. My dealers version of a delivery is "Cool. You'll know more about this car than any of us by Tuesday. Why don't you come back then and show us all how to use it!"
Cheers.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (subsaharantribesman)*

If you didn't get it you will need to bug your Dealer. That's what I had to do. BTW you don't have a W8, you have a V8 (Audi A8 drive train)


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (subsaharantribesman)*

Should come with a DVD and the flashlight. The Flashlight is supposed to be shipped in with the mats and footrests and should be placed in the 12V outlet up front when they put the mats in. DVD comes with the books, also make sure you get a Volkswagen Service Pen with the manual.


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

I got the same feeling from my dealer. I think VW needs to look at BMW and Lexus as a temp plate if they would like to run with the big dogs.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (kippvisual)*

The flashlight does ship with the car, as others have mentioned. If it's missing, the parts department of your dealership can order one easily, if they don't already have them in stock. I get the impression that the flashlight is a 'high-theft' item in showrooms and perhaps in the back rooms as well, so if it is missing, it's probably not as a result of any deliberate intentions on the part of the dealership.
The DVD of the 'interactive Phaeton' I am not so sure about. I was given one when I did the tour of the factory in Dresden - they give them out sort of as sales literature - but my dealer in Canada, who is very competent and very detail-oriented, told me he has never seen one before, and has not recieved any with the new Phaetons that were shipped to him. It is possible that your vehicle might have been manufactured before the DVD's were produced, or before they were translated to English. My car was manufactured and shipped from Dresden in September of 2003, although I did not pick it up (new) until last week.
PanEuropean


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (kippvisual)*

Yes, of course!


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (kippvisual)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kippvisual* »_Just purchased my W8 last night, Great car and a great price. I had a 2000 BMW 740I all I can say this car has it beat hands down over the 741I. Can any tell me if a flash light and a DVD instruction disk should come with the car?

Welcome aboard. Glad you're here. And congratulations.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (PanEuropean)*

I see that the flashlight has now made it into the 'DriverGear' catalog, Fall 2004 edition, on page 36. Here's the scan from the catalog, now you have a part number you can specify if yours gets lost.
Michael
*Flashlight from Fall 2004 DriverGear catalog* page 36


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks. The dealer found one in there parts dept. In the mail


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (kippvisual)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kippvisual* »_Just purchased my W8 last night, Great car and a great price. I had a 2000 BMW 740I all I can say this car has it beat hands down over the 741I. Can any tell me if a flash light and a DVD instruction disk should come with the car?

Small point but you should be aware that you have a V8 Phaeton and not a W8 which was an option on the Passat.
The 12 cylinder Phaeton is a W configuration.
Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (PanEuropean)*

Gentlemen,
I am a proud new owner of a used 2004 Silver/Anthracite V8 Phaeton that I got for a steal. I love it, and have learned so much by reading the Forum! 
My car did not have the flashight with it, (I agree it is an easy item to pocket), and I am trying to find a replacement. Found a Volkswagen Torch flashight at eurodrivegear.com, and it sure looks like it will fit, but wanted to run it by you guys. I am sure this one at 27$ will be cheaper than the dealer option. Thanks again for all the great info!
Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (swinger33)*

The Touareg light most likrly is black while the Phaeton version is gray. Either one will work.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (swinger33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swinger33* »_Gentlemen,
I am a proud new owner of a used 2004 Silver/Anthracite V8 Phaeton that I got for a steal. I love it, and have learned so much by reading the Forum! 
My car did not have the flashight with it, (I agree it is an easy item to pocket), and I am trying to find a replacement. Found a Volkswagen Torch flashight at eurodrivegear.com, and it sure looks like it will fit, but wanted to run it by you guys. I am sure this one at 27$ will be cheaper than the dealer option. Thanks again for all the great info!
Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the vin #. I wonder if it was mine


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (bobm)*

The full range


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

I fancy one of those. Any ideas on the UK dealer price, before I give them a call and suffer from a heart-attack when they quote £99 ?


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I bought one in the UK from an Ebay seller who has them at a reasonable price.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

I've just found this one, but its black. Black will look ok, surely? I mean, instead of the "proper" silver grey one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-TORCH...wItem


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_









RE: the two on the right...which one is the "proper" one? (I won't reveal which one I have until I find out which one it's "supposed" to be...







)


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

I believe the one on the right is actually the cigarette lighter. The other two taller ones are the flashlights.


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

And would make a fairly lousy illuminator


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_I believe the one on the right is actually the cigarette lighter.









Okay.
Where do I mail my Phaeton card back to?
(I live in Chicago. I'm allowed to end sentences with prepositions.)


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (plastech)*

Sweet! Thanks for the info.


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: My new Phaeton(24 hrs old) question (bobm)*

48007423 are the last group of numbers. Looks like this one was leased in LA, and I bought it from a dealership in Boulder with about 35k miles on it.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: My new Phaeton*

In regards to the "mini torch" for the Phaeton - does anyone know the specific part number for the silver one? I went by the dealership yesterday and they told me the only one available was the black one...
(The part number I had, 7L6-947-175-A is now showing as being superceded by part number 7L6-947-175-A01C)


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: My new Phaeton (CLMims)*

Be prepared to pay over $80 for the "proper" one.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton (stjarna)*

The Phaeton one is 3D0-947-175-A. I just shipped two of them, but can get more if your dealer can't figure it out...
Link is here: Mini Flashlight


_Modified by OEMpl.us at 9:43 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My new Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*

Hello,
I may need to purchase one of these flashlights. I can't find it on the OEMPlus websight. Is it still avaialble? If so, how much $, and how can I order one please? The Phaeton I am about to purchase was built for and sold in Canada, and has a cigarette lighter. Is there any problem if I put the flashlight there instead? Thanks.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: My new Phaeton (remrem)*

The Touareg light most likrly is black while the Phaeton version is gray. Either one will work. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: My new Phaeton (calmone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calmone* »_The Touareg light most likrly is black while the Phaeton version is gray. Either one will work. 

...but I believe the Touareg light costs MUCH less than the Phaeton.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton (car_guy)*

The Touareg light is $27 and the Phaeton light is $90. I've updated the link above...


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My new Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks very much. Besides being more expensive, it says it is out of stock. If I am silly enough to spend the extra $ so I can perfectly match my Phaeton interior, do you expect the item will be available again?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton (remrem)*

We don't keep them in stock because they move so slowly, but I can have one ready to ship w/in a day of your order!


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My new Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*

Thank you. I'm going to see the car tomorrow, and if I buy it, I will order the flashlight. I also just found out that it doesn't have the two foot rest "wedges" for the rear floor. do you sell those too, or do you know where I can buy them?


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: My new Phaeton (remrem)*

I have two beige "melon wedges" for sale. Please inquire and make an offer at logan dot flatt at powerwealth dot com if you are interested.
Logan.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton (stjarna)*

I would buy logans. The new ones aren't terribly expensive, but I would prefer to recycle and give his a new home...


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: My new Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_The new ones aren't terribly expensive...

If I can recall correctly, they were exorbitantly expensive when I purchased them retail at my dealer! I'll have to find my receipt, but it might have been over US$200 EACH. 








Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, my seller finally sent the melon wedges that were supposed to come with my car about one week after I paid for new ones at the dealer.










_Modified by stjarna at 12:10 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: My new Phaeton (stjarna)*

No, that sounds about right. Maybe my perspective is a little skewed...


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My new Phaeton (OEMpl.us)*

Thank you both very much, but it turned out the dealer had the footrests and flashlight put away for safe keeping after all.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Also, there is additional discussion about the flashlight at this post: Ashtray, cigarette lighter, flashlight specifications.

Michael


----------

